# The 4th Annual Winter Canadian Vintage Bicycle Show Brantford Ontario



## jnoack (Dec 31, 2016)

The 4th Annual Winter Canadian Vintage Bicycle Show is just around the corner. Plow your driveways and let the bikes roll out. Click on the poster to see full event details.


----------

